# Raid - Grundlagen, Vor- und Nachteile



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mal wieder etwas neues ausprobieren wollte, habe ich bereits versucht mich ein wenig mit dem Thema Raid auseinanderzusetzen.
Gibt es vielleicht hier im Forum eine passende Einsteiger Diskussion dazu?
Ich würde gern erstmal einfach nur das Prinzip erklärt bekommen, wie ich damit einen höheren Datendurchsatz erzielen kann, was ich bei der Einrichtung der HDDs beachten muss und welche Vor- und Nachteile das ganze mit sich bringt.
Zur Info: in meinem System werkeln eine 60 GB SSD OCZ Vertex 2 und zwei Samsung HD103SJ, welche dafür in Frage kommen würden.

Wäre für die ersten Grundlagen jedem Beitrag dankbar, ansonsten mach ich mich derweil mal weiter ans googln.


----------



## Clawhammer (22. März 2011)

Festplatten-Raid - Informationen zum Aufbau eines eines Raid-Systems - PC-Erfahrung.de

Vorteil bei Raid 0 man kommt auf das SSD Niveau (vorrausgesetzt die entsprechende hardware vorhanden) Nachteil is eine Platte kaputt sind die Daten weg

Vorteil bei Raid 1 Datensicherung Nachteil 2 beispielsweise 500GB Platten ergeben nur 500GB warum kannst du bei dem Link nachlesen


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist der Wikipedia-Artikel zum Thema "RAID" sehr empfehlenswert: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/RAID

Es stellt sich vor Allem die Frage, was du mit einem RAID erreichen willst. Redundanz, also höhere Verfügbarkeit? Oder nur schnelleren Durchsatz? Oder beides zusammen? Am häufigsten werden folgende Modi verwendet:

RAID0 (Striping): Daten werden abwechselnd auf zwei (oder mehr) Festplatten geschrieben. Dabei werden sie die Datenabschnitte, die Stripes, in kleine Häppchen (Chunks) aufgeteilt, beispielsweise kommen von 32 kB jeweils 16 kB auf eins von 2 Laufwerken. RAID0 erhöht den Durchsatz vor allem bei großen Dateien drastisch, bei kleineren Dateien kann die Performance leicht wegen der erhöhten Zugriffsdauer beeinträchtigt werden. Zudem ist RAID0 kein "echter" RAID-Modus, da es hierbei keine Redundanz gibt. Fällt eins der Laufwerke aus, sind alle Daten weg. Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen Arrays beträgt (Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit einer Festplatte des Arrays)x(Anzahl der Festplatten im Array). 
Vorteile: extremer Leistungszuwachs, am meisten Speicherplatz pro €
Nachteile: null Fehlertoleranz

RAID1 (Mirroring): Daten werden gleichzeitig auf zwei (oder mehr) Festplatten geschrieben. Während die Lesegeschwindigkeit stark erhöht wird (intelligente Controller lesen ein RAID1 wie ein RAID0), nimmt die Schreibgeschwindigkeit deutlich ab. Beim RAID1 darf die Hälfte der involvierten Festplatten ausfallen, ohne dass die Daten gefährdet sind.
Vorteile: das System ist selbst bei Ausfall der Hälfte der Platten weiterhin benutzbar
Nachteile: es steht nur die Hälfte der eigentlichen Speicherkapazität zur Verfügung

RAID5 (Striping mit Parität): Daten werden auf mindestens drei Festplatten geschrieben. Dabei werden Prüfsummen der Daten auf allen Festplatten verteilt gespeichert. Fällt nun eine der Festplatten aus, können mit Hilfe der Paritätsinformationen die Daten wiederhergestellt werden. Man braucht hierbei mindestens drei Festplatten, wovon die Kapazität einer Festplatte für die Paritäten gebraucht wird - es stehen also nur 2/3 der eigentlichen Speicherkapazität zur Verfügung.
Vorteile: vergleichsweise gute Lesegeschwindigkeit, günstigster redundanter Speicherplatz pro €
Nachteile: je mehr Festplatten, desto langsamer die Schreibgeschwindigkeit

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch folgende hybride Arrays:

RAID 01: ein RAID1 über mehrere RAID0.
RAID 10: ein RAID0 über mehrere RAID1.

Und meinen Liebling: RAID6 
RAID ähnelt RAID5, nur dass hierbei die Paritäten doppelt gespeichert werden. Es dürfen also 2 Festplatten gleichzeitig ausfallen, ohne dass die Daten gefährdet sind. Das mag manchem übertrieben erscheinen, aber wer mal erlebt hat, wie lange ein RAID5 zum rebuilden braucht (und fällt in der Zeit der Strom aus oder geht eine weitere Festplatte kaputt, ist alles hin), der wird sich über eine zusätzliche Absicherung freuen.

Natürlich gilt für jeden RAID-Modus: ein RAID ersetzt kein Backup. Ich habe schon von Leuten gelesen, denen es ein RAID6 zerbröselt hat. Sowas kann zwar jedes fähige Datenrettungsunternehmen wieder hinbekommen, bei den Preisen für eine solche Rettung kann man sich aber auch gleich ein RAID6 mit über 12 TB Nutzkapazität anschaffen.

MfG Jimini

Edit: ach ja, die Controller. Es wird wie folgt unterschieden:

Software-RAID: das Betriebssystem kümmert sich um alles.
Vorteil: völlige Unabhängigkeit von irgendwelchen Controllergeschichten. 
Nachteil: ein unter Linux eingerichtetes Array kann man beispielsweise unter Windows nicht nutzen. Die Einrichtung ist etwas friemeliger als bei den folgenden Möglichkeiten.

Fake-RAID: das Array wird vom SATA-Controller des Mainboards verwaltet. 
Vorteil: vergleichweise einfach einzurichten, kann über mehrere Betriebssysteme hinweg genutzt werden.
Nachteil: man ist an den Controller des Mainboards gebunden. Geht dieses kaputt, braucht man das gleiche Controllermodell, um auf die Daten zugreifen zu können.

Hardware-RAID: die ganze RAID-Geschichte läuft über einen echten, dedizierten RAID-Controller.
Vorteil: meist ausgereifter als Fake-RAID-Lösungen, im Fehlerfall leichter auszutauschen.
Nachteil: zusätzliche Kosten, man ist auch hier an den Controller gebunden.


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

Dazu wäre noch anzumerken, das Fake- (eigentlich Fake-Hardware-RAID, weil dem Benutzer suggeriert wird, ein Hardware-RAID zu haben, weil es ja angeblich vom Controller-Chip gehandled wird) und Software-RAID eines gemeinsam haben: Sie sind beide Software-RAIDs, d.h. die CPU macht die ganze Arbeit. 
Wie auch immer, viele Spieler benutzen gerne die RAID-Funktionen eines Motherboards, um ihre Games schneller zu starten oder - noch wichtiger - das Nachladen innerhalb von Games zu beschleunigen, um Nachladeruckler und ähnliches zu verringern. Das klappt nicht immer, eben weil die CPU-Belastung bei RAID manchmal nicht unerheblich ist. Das bessert nicht unbedingt die Ruckelei in Spielen. Diese Sache hat sich allerdings ziemlich entschärft, weil zumindest bei den Quadcore-Rechnern genug Resourcen übrig bleiben.

Im Fall von Kamikaze wäre ein Software-RAID durch Windows (Striping-Volumes) eigentlich ideal für die beiden F3-Samsungs, man muss sich nicht mit Treibern rumärgern und ist unabhängeg vom Motherboard/Controller-Hersteller.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings eine dazu fähige Windowsversion.
Home-Premium und die noch abgespeckteren Versionen können es im allgemeinen nicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

Mannoman, eure Antworten fielen schonmal wesentlich umfangreicher aus als ich das erwartet hatte.  

Nun was ich damit erreichen will?
Wie bereits geschrieben bin ich einfach nur mal wieder neugierig und wollte etwas neues ausprobieren. Ich bin halt schon des öfteren über das Thema gestolpert, ob nun Bios oder hier im Forum, und wollte mich endlich mal damit auseinandersetzen welche Möglichkeiten so ein Raid-Verbund mit sich bringt.
Tja, also was mache ich eigentlich so.
Die SSD, ist sicherlich klar, beherbergt Windoof und alle Programme, die ich nutze. Auf den Samsung HDDs bunker ich demnach meine Spiele und Spieleinstallationen, jede Menge Musik und Daten ohne Ende, die sich mit den Jahren so angesammelt haben. Insgesamt also über 1GB Daten, die ich größtenteils auch auf eine ext. HDD auslagern könnte, mir  aber erstens USB 2.0 bei der Masse zu lahm ist und zweitens ich öfter mal ohne größeren Aufwand auf etwas zugreifen möchte.
Daher natürlich auch erstmal die Frage: macht es in meinem Falle überhaupt Sinn und wäre das Risiko für Datenverlust wirklich so groß?

Ich bin gerade einfach nur mal wieder neugierig und wollte etwas neues auspropieren.
Bei so vielen Raidtypen bräuchte ich von daher natürlich auch einen Tipp was in dem Falle am sinnvollsten wäre, da ich noch nicht wirklich alles sofort verstanden habe, wenn auch gut beschrieben. 

Danke!


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Diese Sache hat sich allerdings ziemlich entschärft, weil zumindest bei den Quadcore-Rechnern genug Resourcen übrig bleiben.


Wobei Spieler in der Regel RAID0 einsetzen, was die CPU kaum belastet. Aber auch das Berechnen von Paritäten bei RAID5 oder RAID6 lastet heutzutage einen Dualcore nicht mehr nennenswert aus.



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Mannoman, eure Antworten fielen schonmal wesentlich umfangreicher aus als ich das erwartet hatte.
> 
> Nun was ich damit erreichen will?
> Wie bereits geschrieben bin ich einfach nur mal wieder neugierig und wollte etwas neues ausprobieren. Ich bin halt schon des öfteren über das Thema gestolpert, ob nun Bios oder hier im Forum, und wollte mich endlich mal damit auseinandersetzen welche Möglichkeiten so ein Raid-Verbund mit sich bringt.
> ...


 
Für dich kommen vorwiegend RAID0, 1 und 5 in Frage. Entscheiden musst du, es hängt davon ab, wie sicher deine Daten sein sollen und ob du noch etwas zusätzlich ausgeben willst. 
Ein RAID0 ist am schnellsten - dafür gehst du aber hier das Risiko ein, ohne ein aktuelles Backup Daten zu verlieren.
Ein RAID1 ist sehr sicher und liest recht schnell. Allerdings hast du nur den halben Speicherplatz.
Ein RAID5 ist quasi ein Kompromiss aus den beiden vorherigen Möglichkeiten - hierfür müsstest du allerdings noch eine weitere Festplatte anschaffen.

Du schriebst in deinem Eröffnungsposting, dass du vorwiegend an der Geschwindigkeit interessiert bist (macht auch Sinn, da auf den Platten deine Spiele liegen). Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle eine große externe Festplatte bereithalten (2 TB), die beiden 1TB-Platten zu einem RAID0 zusammenpacken und regelmäßig auf die externe Platte sichern.
Es kann aber nicht schaden, hier zu einem echten Controller zu greifen - Modelle, die RAID0 unterstützen, sind nicht wirklich teuer. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass dein Array einen Mainboardwechsel übersteht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wobei Spieler in der Regel RAID0 einsetzen, was die CPU kaum belastet. Aber auch das Berechnen von Paritäten bei RAID5 oder RAID6 lastet heutzutage einen Dualcore nicht mehr nennenswert aus.


 
Ich habe hier grade ein Striping-Set laufen, da zuckt die CPU-Usage-Anzeige manchmal ganz schön. Traditionell benutze ich das immer bei alten Platten, die im Vergleich zu aktuellen Modellen eine ganze Ecke langsamer sind, um mein Sytem nicht auszubremsen. Im Moment habe ich allerdings nur schnelle Platten, das macht auch einen Unterschied bei der CPU-Belastung, wie mir aufgefalllen ist.
Und RAID-5 ist soweit okay beim Lesen, die Schreibraten brechen allerdings dramatisch ein, das kannst du immer schön nachverfolgen, wenn  es entsprechende Tests von Onboard- oder "dummen" Stand-Alone-Controllern bei der c't gibt. Da schlägt dann die Stunde der echten Hardware-Controller.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Du schriebst in deinem Eröffnungsposting, dass du vorwiegend an der Geschwindigkeit interessiert bist (macht auch Sinn, da auf den Platten deine Spiele liegen). Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle eine große externe Festplatte bereithalten (2 TB), die beiden 1TB-Platten zu einem RAID0 zusammenpacken und regelmäßig auf die externe Platte sichern.
> Es kann aber nicht schaden, hier zu einem echten Controller zu greifen - Modelle, die RAID0 unterstützen, sind nicht wirklich teuer. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass dein Array einen Mainboardwechsel übersteht.



Na das klingt schonmal gut. Extern zu sichern ist kein Problem, dafür steht ausreichend Platz auf externen USB-HDDs zur Verfügung.
Denke mal für mich wäre dann Raid0 am sinnvollsten, da Raid1 nicht alle Daten fassen könnte und für Raid5 würde ich mir keine dritte Platte holen.
Wie gehe ich nun vor?
Klar, ich sicher also erstmal alles was ich habe auf externen Platten und müsste meine "Spiele, Daten und Archiv- Partitionen auflösen, richtg? Wie richte ich nun mit den zwei HHDs den Raid0 ein?
Ich habe den Unterschied mit dem Software- und Hardware noch nicht so verstanden.
Der eine wird über eine Software gesteuert und der andere übers Bios und das wäre widerum nicht empfehlenswert, da ein anderes Mainboard diesen Raid nicht steuern könnte, oder?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. März 2011)

intel rapid storage sorftware runterladen und dort die platten unter windows in nen raid packen 
bei nem build, sprich auf 1 platte sind daten, diese werden in den raid integriert dauert es in etwa so lange wie sie von nem anderen laufwerk nach einer initialisierung ohne daten züberzukopieren 
im bios brauchst du eigentlich nur wenn du dein os auf dem raid neu installieren willst


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Daher natürlich auch erstmal die Frage: macht es in meinem Falle überhaupt Sinn und wäre das Risiko für Datenverlust wirklich so groß?


 
Die Geschwindigkeit steigt schon erheblich, allerdings merkt man nicht immer wirklich was davon. Bei den Programmen, die bei mir etwas länger brauchen, bis sie nach dem Startbefehl auf dem Schirm erscheine, liegt es meistens nicht an der Festplatte, die da bremst. In der Regel merke ich in der Hinsicht kaum etwas von der beschleunigung. Und zumindest Win 7 cached Schreibvorgänge auch bei Dateien im Gigabyte-Bereich sehr gut (genug Hauptspeicher vorausgesetzt), so das man da zum Teil ein 250 MB/s-Feeling bei einer alten Platte hat, die nur 60 MB/s wirklich kann. In Wahrheit schreibt Win im Hintergrund weiter auf die lahme Platte, aber ist ja egal, wenn es dem Benutzer nicht weiter auffällt und der sich der nächsten Aufgabe widmen kann.
Eine echte Beschleunigung merke ich aber deutlich beim Editieren von Videos. Da haut es schon echt rein und verkürzt die Schnittzeiten enorm.

Datensicherheit. Tja... mir sind schon Platten in RAID 0 verstorben. Allerdings nicht plötzlich und unerwartet, zum Glück. Das ist natürlich genauso, wie beim Tod einer Einzelplatte, nur mit dem Unterschied, das du dann die andere Platte nach Neuformatierung weite nutzen kannst. Statistisch gesehen erhöht sich natürlich die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit bei RAID 0. Wer vorsichtig ist, legt eben keine wichtigen Daten darauf. Reine Programme lassen sich immer wieder neu installieren, das ist im Notfall nicht dramatisch. Inwieweit ein Ausfall bei Film- und sonstigen Unterhaltungs-Dateien tragisch ist, muss jeder selber wissen.
Mir ist auch schon passiert, dass ein Striping-Set von Windows nach dem Hardware-Wechsel nicht mehr angenommen worden ist.
Keine Ahnung, wieso. 
Die absolute Sicherheit existiert also nicht. Irgendwo kann dir immer eine winzige Macke im Getriebe dazwischen funken.


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Der eine wird über eine Software gesteuert und der andere übers Bios und das wäre widerum nicht empfehlenswert, da ein anderes Mainboard diesen Raid nicht steuern könnte, oder?



Beide werden per Software von der CPU gesteuert. Die eine Version vom Betriebssystem, die andere Version wird im BIOS eingerichtet und dann im BS, bei dir wohl Windows, per Treiber beackert.
Und wenn du keine Ultimate- oder Professional- Ausgabe von Win hast oder keine Lust oder Zeit, dich mit den Windowseigentümlichkeiten abzuplagen (dafür braucht es dynamische Datenträger, das ist auch wieder so eine Sache), ist die einfachste Methode für dich wohl die Sache mit dem Intel-Storage-Manager bzw. siehe Posting von cann0nfodder.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

Würde es also überhaupt bei mir einen Sinn machen, das einmal auszuprobieren?
Ich meine den Geschwindigkeitssprung jetzt nachvollziehen zu können, aber eigentlich wären davon in meinem Fall ja nur die Spiele betroffen!?
Windows und alle Programme, also auch alles was im Autostart liegt (außer Steam), befinden sich ja auf der SSD.
Wäre es also sinnvoll es mal auszuprobieren, auch wenn damit ich nur meine Neugier befriedigen würde?


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

Ausprobieren ist immer sinnvoll. 
Aber ideal wäre ein dritte Platte, die den Inhalt der RAID-Platten fassen kann, falls du die ganze Sache rückgängig machen möchtest.

Oder für den simplen Fall, wenn bei deinen Experimenten doch etwas schief laufen sollte.


----------



## Clawhammer (22. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Home-Premium und die noch abgespeckteren Versionen können es im allgemeinen nicht.


 
Doch Home Premium macht dieses OHNE Probleme mit hab selber RAID 0 weil ich Täglich mehrere Gigabyte verarbeite


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Doch Home Premium macht dieses OHNE Probleme mit hab selber RAID 0 weil ich Täglich mehrere Gigabyte verarbeite


 
Home Premium kann dynamische Datenträger als Striping-Volumes einrichten?
Das hat mit dem Fake-RAID 0 per (Motherboard-)Controller nichts zu tun, falls du das doch meinen solltest.
Na gut, wenn du es schreibst, dann will ich dir mal glauben.


----------

